# P&O Shares



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Been away for a few days, but back to normal again.

Heres a quetion for you, I,ve just sent off for an info pack on p&o shares, apparently you only need 600 to qualify for half price ferry crossings, we go abroad a lot so this scheme sounds very good indeed, maybe too good to be true? any one have any experience of this scheme?


pete


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete, I looked into P&O shares several years ago (On the advice of a fellow caravanner) but didn't have the spare cash (About £1320 today).
It was also in the days before I dabbled in the odd share or two and wasn't prepared to risk that sort of money :? 

I can't remember if there were any clauses i.e. 'couldn't be used in conjunction with other offers' etc.

They've been declining steadily since '99' (£4.50), rose last year (£2.80) after the preceding years slump and sliding again since November '03' (£2.20) 

If you're a gambling man now's the time to risk a flutter :wink: (The 'voices' made me say that)

Ian


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Ian,

I checked on thisismoney.com and they quote 135 as the value, being a total newcomer to shares, if that equates to £1.35 then 600 should be about £810, have i got this about right or am I missing something.

Putting £810 quid into shares to get 1/2 price ferry crossings and still have your investment (or thereabouts) left seems like a good deal to me. There's just gotta be a catch, i just know it......

pete


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

I think you will find that the required shares are P and O Deferred (not the ordinary P and O shares), stock market code PO.L, currently about 217p with a dividend of 13.5p/share. I also understand that you have to be on the share register by December of the year before you receive any benefits. i.e if you buy now you won't get discounts until next January onwards.

See http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=PO.L&d=c&t=5y&l=on&z=b&q=l

Alan


----------



## Hymer634 (May 9, 2005)

oops sorry !!. 

Engaged fingers before brain. 

The correct shares are the 5.5% Concessionary stock at 135p.


Alan


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Peejay
It is as good as it sounds. My father in law regularly went abroad and had PO shares for this reason. Claims it saved him loads. For health reasons he had to stop travelling some time ago and passed the shares on to us - as we will shortly be longtiming and able to make use.

You have to have the right shares, of course, as described above.

Graham


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete, you'd need to verify exactly which shares qualify for the deal.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies,

I received my information pack this morning (very quick) and have been studying it and have found one query, my m/h falls into a 'grey' area under the pricing structure on the dover/calais route. The Tarif reads;

1. m/h up to 6m long, under 1.83m high + 2 pax. Good price.
2. m/h up to 6m long, under 1.83m high + 9 pax. not too bad price.
3. m/h over 6m long, over 1.83m high + 9 pax. Silly price.

We fall somewhere between 1, 2 & 3 at 5.8m long 2.8m high + 2 pax.

Phoned a very helpful lady at p&o and she whizzed it through the computer and i was charged at the lowest rate even though we are over 1.83mtrs high. Good news so far but I want clarification in writing before comitting myself to such a large outlay of cash.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Forgot to mention....

The correct type of shares are 'P&O 5.5% redeemable non-cumulative preferred stock'.

Try saying that after a few wets...

pete


----------



## 90187 (May 1, 2005)

*P&O Shares*

Hi Pete
I have had P&O shares i had them for about 5 yrs but i sold them
last year as everytime i went to book with them i found out that i
could get it cheaper at either www.ferry.co.uk which is owned by
P&O and now you can get better still if your camper is under
6.50 long at www.speedferries.com at £88 return

regards chalkie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chalky,

Yes. good point, there are some bargains to be had out there better than the share prices scheme, so unless p&o can confirm that my van comes in at the lower tariff we'll probably not bother. The other thing that springs to mind is you'd probably feel obliged to go away as many times as possible, 'just to get your moneys worth'. I seem to be talking myself out it don't I?

pete


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Some people we know had same experience as chalky so sold shares


----------

